# I just found this site



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

A friend of mine has given me over 42 canning jars and a few are NW electroglass mason jars. I have not heard of this name before and wanted to google it. While looking I found this site

http://for-sale.yakaz.com/canning-jars

I looks like it may help those that are looking for jars.


----------

